# Personal loan with BCU (target credit union)



## TTB (Feb 5, 2019)

Has anyone taken a personal loan out through them? If so can you let me know the process. So far I applied and was approved and they will call me to finalize the details?!?


----------



## TTB (Feb 7, 2019)

So nevermind I guess they were pretty quick to call me back and finalize the very next day. So I bank with Target Credit Union (it is actually a division of BCU- Baxter Credit Union)which I highly recommend. They helped me improve my credit score with a secured visa credit card. After being with them a couple years I applied for a personal loan through the CreditSavvy tab on their online banking application. I am surprised that I was instantly approved and after recieving a phone call and going over the terms the next day,  I electronically signed the contract via email and BOOM the $$$ was in my account. If anyone ever has questions regarding the process, I am glad to help.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2019)

MechanicWife said:


> So nevermind I guess they were pretty quick to call me back and finalize the very next day. So I bank with Target Credit Union (it is actually a division of BCU- Baxter Credit Union)which I highly recommend. They helped me improve my credit score with a secured visa credit card. After being with them a couple years I applied for a personal loan through the CreditSavvy tab on their online banking application. I am surprised that I was instantly approved and after recieving a phone call and going over the terms the next day,  I electronically signed the contract via email and BOOM the $$$ was in my account. If anyone ever has questions regarding the process, I am glad to help.


What is you credit score , approximately?


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 7, 2019)

I love Target Credit Union/BCU.  I got a credit card with them with a 7,000$ limit, whereas Bank of America won’t raise my limit from 300$ after 13 years and charges a yearly fee,  which is why I’m closing it soon.

I will leave Target in the proper way so I can keep my checking and credit account with Baxter.  I almost got a car loan with them but got a better rate with capital one.


----------



## TTB (Feb 7, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> What is you credit score , approximately?



Transunion 705 experian 717 (credit karma which does not show you fico score)  transunion had taken a hit of 15 points because I applied somewhere hoping to move to a bigger place and they ran my credit. 

I had started out with a score of 0 then 674 when I opened the secure visa...after 10 months of monitoring my credit using credit karma and the secured visa (keeping usage under 30 percent) it jumped over 700

BCU has a similar tool called creditsavvy. It is like credit karma but only goes based on transunion.


----------



## TTB (Feb 7, 2019)

I will leave Target in the proper way so I can keep my checking and credit account with Baxter.  I almost got a car loan with them but got a better rate with capital one.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I thought you could keep banking with them no matter what?


----------



## calimero (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a car  loan ( well my second one ) with them , never had a problem !
Their website is a bit of mess ... especially to pay your loan .


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 7, 2019)

As long as you leave target on good terms, if I remember correctly.  Unless they changed it.


----------



## SugarSugar (Feb 8, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> I love Target Credit Union/BCU.  I got a credit card with them with a 7,000$ limit, whereas Bank of America won’t raise my limit from 300$ after 13 years and charges a yearly fee,  which is why I’m closing it soon.
> 
> I will leave Target in the proper way so I can keep my checking and credit account with Baxter.  I almost got a car loan with them but got a better rate with capital one.



What kind of shitty $300 credit card charge a yearly fee?! What sucks is if you do close it your 13 year credit history for that card goes down the drain and lowers your credit score.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 8, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> What kind of shitty $300 credit card charge a yearly fee?! What sucks is if you do close it your 13 year credit history for that card goes down the drain and lowers your credit score.


Which is why I waited until I raised my score and got a new car first.  I have two cards that are older. I can’t justify keeping the bofa one around anymore.

I don’t plan on doing anything else big credit wise anytime soon.


----------



## TargetCreature (Feb 12, 2019)

BCU and 401K are main reasons I stay with Target.  

There are other reasons but I'm new to TBR and actually much more angry at Target than you can imagine.  

I think best to observe and chime in briefly for now.

Thanks!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 12, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Which is why I waited until I raised my score and got a new car first.  I have two cards that are older. I can’t justify keeping the bofa one around anymore.
> 
> I don’t plan on doing anything else big credit wise anytime soon.


Call BofA and ask them to do a *product change* to a card without an annual fee, DO NOT CLOSE IT if you can. If they do not offer you anything, the retention department may attempt to when you cancel the account. Make it clear that the annual fee is the reason your canceling, and you've been a cardholder for years, and paid on time. You do not want to have this account closed, it will affect your FICO significantly -- despite what some may say. 



SugarSugar said:


> What kind of shitty $300 credit card charge a yearly fee?


Credit One Bank.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m thinking of getting a secured card through BCU


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 12, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I’m thinking of getting a secured card through BCU


You should since their card carries no Annual Fee. If you can swing deposits on both of them, I'd open one with Discover as well. Discover it Secured | Secured Credit Card to Build Credit | Discover - https://www.discover.com/credit-cards/secured/


----------



## Times Up (Feb 12, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I’m thinking of getting a secured card through BCU


Do you have a Target credit RC?   If so, you might not need to go the route of a secured card.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 12, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> Call BofA and ask them to do a *product change* to a card without an annual fee, DO NOT CLOSE IT if you can. If they do not offer you anything, the retention department may attempt to when you cancel the account. Make it clear that the annual fee is the reason your canceling, and you've been a cardholder for years, and paid on time. You do not want to have this account closed, it will affect your FICO significantly -- despite what some may say.
> 
> 
> Credit One Bank.


I talked to BofA last year about it and they said I would have to close it and apply for a new one. 😐


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 12, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Do you have a Target credit RC?   If so, you might not need to go the route of a secured card.


I’ve applied for it twice and was denied each time saying I don’t have enough credit history so I’m thinking I need to go to the secure route


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 13, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> Call BofA and ask them to do a *product change* to a card without an annual fee, DO NOT CLOSE IT if you can. If they do not offer you anything, the retention department may attempt to when you cancel the account. Make it clear that the annual fee is the reason your canceling, and you've been a cardholder for years, and paid on time. You do not want to have this account closed, it will affect your FICO significantly -- despite what some may say.
> 
> 
> Credit One Bank.


Called.  They wouldn't do a product change and said they could submit a line increase request.  I asked if it was any different than me going online and doing it myself, and she said no.  I asked if I could close with her or someone else.  It was with her.  So BofA has no retention department and don't care if you close a long standing account.  I have a house, car, and other cards so I don't care if my credit takes a hit at this point.  🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 19, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> What kind of shitty $300 credit card charge a yearly fee?! What sucks is if you do close it your 13 year credit history for that card goes down the drain and lowers your credit score.


This is a common misconception. Go ahead and close it, you get the age and good history of the account still reporting on your credit reports for 10 years.

Some things to boost your scores are a variety of accounts (loan, major credit card, store credit card), and keeping total utilization ratio low (using only a small amount of your credit limits). Ideally you need 3 credit cards, and 2 of them you want to have $0 balance every statement. The third can report a balance; your score gets a good boost this way. Source: gaming and increasing my credit scores are a hobby of mine. My scores are all in the 760s right now, and my total combined credit card limits add up to about $140,000, of which my total balance owed is about $1200 right now. Never pay interest! Pay your cards off Monthly


----------

